# Harold - my favorite new family addition..



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

pls excuse the messy glass..

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/discus and arowana/DSCN0221.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/discus and arowana/DSCN0233.jpg

Harold is smack right in the middle of the pic..you have to look hard to see him..
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/discus and arowana/DSCN0218.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/discus and arowana/DSCN0256.jpg


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is Cute


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx! I think i can feel another addiction coming on.....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a small worm or parasite? =) j/k!! CUTE!!!
So hard to get them to eat at that age... they can get a little picky!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hes adorable! Ill get some better pictures of him and post them soon, hes got some nice color, and he is taking pellets no problem, thx to Pat (mykiss)!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just dun feed dry krills! Just from my experience, I had a juvenile about that size, refused all frozen food and feeders, so i tried the hikari pellets, still refused, so i also had some dried krills... at the end... it died.. i wuz told that the krill wuz too dry and could of scarred up the inside of the stomach... sigh~ just my experience


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow tht size hes already eating pellets? thts great!!!!!!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

just to make sure im not colour blind..is that a blue aro or a silver aro??


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a silver. Hes got some green on him and orange too. Very pretty. I fed everyone flakes this morning and he chomped along without any problems. Pat said he takes flakes too..so its confirmed. I was happy to see that.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

don't worry they will eat almost any thing. I had one that size he loved eating frozen bloodworms..


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Last night i had a square of bw, and i held it, he came up to fingers and grabbed some..and quickly swam away. So cute!


----------

